# Solved: Installing MS Office on Multiple Computers



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

My Dad purchased a one-licence version of MS Office 2003, however can you install it on more than one computer? And if you can, do any problems arise? Thanks


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Microsoft and Bill Gates donate a lot of money to charity as well, please support them and purchase licenses as required.

Read the EULA, I am not positive, but I think you can install it on one desktop and one laptop if they are both yours.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It depends. I know the academic version allows more than one like XPSP2 mentioned, but if it's retail, i think it's only one.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Typical (Office 2003) EULA:

1.	GRANT OF LICENSE. Microsoft grants you the following rights provided that you comply with all terms and conditions of this EULA:
1.1	Installation and use. You may:
(a) install and use a copy of the Software on one personal computer or other device; and 
(b) install an additional copy of the Software on a second, portable device for the exclusive use of the primary user of the first copy of the Software.

So if it is full retail version you can install it on two as above, provided they are for the use of the same person. I do that here, one on the desktop and one on the laptop.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Well the original is installed on my dad's laptop and we would like to either get MSOffice on our home computer or on my brothers laptop. It's all in the same household, although not technically for the same person.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Then technically it does not comply. 
But physically it will not know the difference. The second PC has no idea who owns it...

If it is for home use, not commercial, the Office Home and Student version allows 3 installs "in the same household" and is very reasonably priced, the cheapest of any version.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

If what you are looking for is a FREE copy of Office for another member of your family- I would highly recommend OpenOffice. It will read MSOffice files and produce MSOffice files.

True, it is not the exact same program- and a few features are found under different menues, BUT it is legal, it is free, and it works great (I have used it exclusively for several years-- and every day).

All future upgrades will be free, you can give copies to all of your friends, and you can sleep at night (OK, maybe that's a bit "over-the-top", but I just love OpenOffice)

Download it here:
http://www.openoffice.org/

letchworth


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Bought the Student version today. Thanks for the advice. On a related point, I would like to install the third licence on my laptop, however I am planning to have it wiped or something like that in the summer has it is 2.5 years old and getting really so. There wont be a problem installing it a second time on the same pc will there?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No, there should be no problem as the activation key generated to MS will be the same as now, as the hardware will not have changed (i.e. its the same laptop motherboard)


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

cool. MSO2007 looks great, installed it on the home pc. bought it with my bros new laptop, he got Vista so I'm a bit jealous now. Oh well, this thread has served its purpose *marks it solved*


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually I just remembered something. My laptop has the business edition of MS Office 2003 on (publisher, access, outlook), will these programs be removed if I installed the Student version of 2007?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

matt-h said:


> Actually I just remembered something. My laptop has the business edition of MS Office 2003 on (publisher, access, outlook), will these programs be removed if I installed the Student version of 2007?


it should replace like for like (word 2003 > 2007 etc)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Choose a custom install if you need to keep them. They can co-exist, but only one version of Outlook will be allowed.


----------



## matt-h (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm not talking about multiple versions of the same program, I want it so that have Word 2007, Excel 2007, PowerPoint 2007, OneNote 2007, Publisher 2003, Access 2003 and Outlook 2003. I would hope that the 2007 pack will leave the other software alone.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My post above addresses that exactly (or so I thought).

Choose a custom install, you can only have one Outlook is the only limiting factor.

This applies to earlier versions but I know of no reason that the principle is different with 2007:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/290576


----------

